# Philippines Internet Problems?



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Is anyone having problems with the forum or internet in general?

My PLDT FIBR was very slow 2 days ago. Called them and they said PLDT had a nationwide problem.

Now it is better, 40 mbps + (should be a bit higher) but some websites won't load. Like this one. Can't be reached.

However, if I use my VPN with a US IP, this loads up without issue.

Anyone having similar issues?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes been having same problem last 2 -3 days with PLDT.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Yes been having same problem last 2 -3 days with PLDT.
> 
> Chuck


My understanding is that PLDT owns ALL the internet bandwidth into and out of the Philippines and then sells some to other providers. That seems to be the problem as I experience and hear of it locally. 
We live in Central Luzon and do not use PLDT but like many others, have had problems over the last few days. Must admit that when the rain stops the connection gets better. It will eventually get fixed but there is an old saying there that applies. "The only thing that is reliable and dependable in the Philippines is that NOTHING is reliable and dependable in the Philippines." It's enough to drive ya nuts sometimes..


Jet


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Yep, I have PLDT and they also furnish my internet which is somewhat lacking in lustre. Yesterday my access was totally unavailable but I did have phone access to their automated complaint system which is also totally lackluster in performance and results. Tried multiple times to file a complaint only to give up in total frustration, then this morning it was working again as normally as it can be expected. They claim to be the finest the Philippines has to offer and my retort would be that if they are the finest available that is one reason the Philippines is in the sad straits it is.uke:

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been having some issues also with the connection but have noticed that PLDT is out in force trying to fix what ever the problem is, I've seen many PLDT repair trucks working entire area's yesterday and today near the highway near us and other area's along the highway or main lines.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Much better PLDT internet service today.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Much better PLDT internet service today.
> 
> Chuck


I'm still having website issues.  This site:

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Expats Living Abroad | ExpatForum.com

and Home

are 2 that I can't get to, unless I use VPN with a U.S. IP address. Very strange. It must be something with the IP address.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Working in my area*



DonAndAbby said:


> I'm still having website issues. This site:
> 
> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Expats Living Abroad | ExpatForum.com
> 
> ...


I clicked on both and they both load up fine.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> I clicked on both and they both load up fine.


I just checked both also and they both came up like normal. Might be a local issue?

Fred


----------

